

Neanderthal 'artwork' found in Gibraltar cave - Turukawa
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-28967746

======
NatTurner
Some researchers said "the artifacts may not have been made by Neanderthals
but by modern humans." Until the truth of that be known, it is too soon to re
write human history, However 2001 in South Africa, at a site called Blombos
Cave, is found 70,000 year old writing and art on "two pieces of ochre rock
decorated with geometric patterns." The patterns could in no way be considered
to be accidental or anything other than deliberate. Maybe the re write should
have already began.
[http://a.disquscdn.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/1270/3256/o...](http://a.disquscdn.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/1270/3256/original.jpg)
Full article
[http://www.accessexcellence.org/WN/SU/caveart.php](http://www.accessexcellence.org/WN/SU/caveart.php)

